# Subwassertang



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

What does this need to grow? I love the way it looks, so i bought some. It died and now I have a big mess to clean up lol.

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

takes co2 and high light to do its best.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats probably my problem, no co2 and low light. I should do more research next time I try a plant, not just buy it cause its pretty.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have it growing fine in medium light and no CO2. It started slow, but once it got going it has been growing pretty good.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Doesn't really require high light or CO2. It is pretty easy to grow.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldn't say that it 'requires' high light and Co2 so to speak, but from my research you get optimal growth and color from high light and Co2.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, you could say that for almost any plant.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have some in the 75, when i ran low on co2 there was a really noticable difference in it.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm maybe I'll try it again, could have been my tanks issues that killed it. It was a mess to clean up though lol.


----------

